# New forums



## DarkKnight (Oct 26, 2002)

I think this place is looking great.  Although i do think you should add a general gaming forum and a general emulation forum.  It's almost essential to any emulation related board, in fact, i was shocked when i seen you didn't have one of those.  It would make the board so much better (and i'm not just saying that)


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

there was a topic about this earlier today.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm "pretty" sure this has already been touched on, give me just a sec I will send you to the thread.  Ahh yes, try here.


----------



## DarkKnight (Oct 27, 2002)

Ahh, sorry about that, it must have  slipped through.  i'll look harder next time


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

The forums are fantasic!


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

could bve a good idea actually, but perhaps certain information might be a little hmmm how can i say hot, e.g rom hacking etc


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

rom hacking / translation is not illegal...


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

but the information of how to do it is isnt it, oh well if a iam wrong i am wrong cheers kivan


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0314^^


----------

